# Last day of summer



## bobberboy (Sep 5, 2015)

I decided to avoid all the Labor Day traffic on the lake and went fishing yesterday. It was pretty hot and not much doing on the fishing front, certainly nothing to write home about, or to tinboats about for that matter either. Boated two northerns and a largemouth, 20", 16" and 12" respectfully. The notable part of the day was spent jumping into said lake to cool off and the rest of the afternoon tied to a willow that overhangs the lake having a picnic lunch and a refreshing beer in the shade. The evening bite didn't. I'll be out more before the weather really turns but for those of us who had Memorial Day through Labor Day off for summer vacation, this weekend signifies the end of the dream life. I never got over summer vacation but have now cleverly retired and am permanently on vacation. Take care of yourselves people so you can last well into your retirement. It's worth the wait!


----------

